# Clearout before Uni



## Vexx (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm having a mass clearout of stuff before I go to uni, and I gave the hobby up quite a while back. Instead of just donating it to charity shops where some kid'll have it for a few bob and then end up binning it, I'd rather the stuff went to people who'd enjoy it. All I'm looking for in return is a bit of cash to help towards surviving my first year at uni 

I will keep updating this as I go through my stuff:

Have:
Large Army Case (No foam)
A load of paints (will look up colours and conditions)
2 sets of space marines from Assault On Black Reach

LOADS of old metal figures, will go through slowly finding out what they are.

I hope somebody wants these 

+ I used to be on here a while back under the name Magician847 - I'm in the good traders thread if you want to find me, but this is my new account 

+ If you're interested in anything in this thread just message me or reply with an offer


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

It should help your cause if you let people know where you are


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Depending on where you are and what the metal figs are sounds interesting...


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

The paints, shipping to the states and metal figures I am intrested in.... but would like picturesand details.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

According to the member profile for Magician847 Coventry in the UK.

Why the new profile btw?

Old CSM stuff or Orkyness in your metal collection would quite possible interest me.


----------

